# The Road Warrior



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cruising down the road I happened upon a downed tanker.










I stopped beyond it in case it was a trap.










What if?










Could there be ANY petrol?










Is it worth the risk?










What else can happen on Ventura Highway?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice work Rich! Huge Mad Max fan here. HUGE. I always did think that the Interceptors kinda looked like a 1st gen javelin, but youre 2nd gen version pulls it off nicely.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Way cool Rich .... way cool indeed ! Real nice work as allways Rich.

Bear:thumbsup: *


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

An old AFX or JL Javelin with a superbird nose,black prime & Hemi ! Mel Gibson would be proud ! Great Idea !:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Neal:dude:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Very nice Rich! Does it have the gas tank switch that turns the car into a bomb, with the optional meschette tucked beside it? Not a fan at all of Mad Max! hehehe NOT! 

Great job!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> What else can happen on Ventura Highway?


Thanks, this was again a nice movie on VH cinema!!!
Maybe they are going to show TwoLaneBlacktop or
(hehehe) FasterPussycat...

I forgot: DeathRace2000


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great stuff NT. What else could happen on Ventura Highway you ask ......you could always get caught in a Gumball Rally ......:jest:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job Rich and quick thinkin!! When I saw the tanker on it's side I thought maybe there was a sequel to Duel. :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

A Mad Max type Slot Car movie...Hmmmm, Now there's an idea!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah baby!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I use to think I had an imagination, I believe you got me beat!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. Neal, you hit the nail on the head.
The more I looked at the car, the more I thought that Javelin would work, I just needed a nose for it.
Now, where could I get a nose? Ohhh, yeah. What about these...









:tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mad Max...................Ooooooooooooo yEAh!!!!*

Rich,

Even your parts alon look Kewl...Way Sweeeeeeeeeeet build of that Interceptor. 

Bob...Back in Black...zilla


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Cut up Some donor pettys for the mad max. That's commitment!
Make sure Toecutter gets his due.
Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh, now THIS is very cool! :thumbsup:


----------

